

Show HN: Java bindings for LLVM, now binding to LLVM 3.1 - eli_gottlieb
http://code.google.com/p/jllvm/downloads/detail?name=jllvm-3.1.tar.bz2&can=2&q=

======
jorgeortiz85
This is awesome! Is there documentation anywhere on how to get this set up?

Also, does this mean you're resuming work on decac?

~~~
pohl
Thank you for asking this question. I had not heard of this work.

<http://decac.googlecode.com/files/Deca%20Thesis.pdf>

(and thank you, Eli, for the caveat below)

~~~
eli_gottlieb
That file is a year out of date. It's only in the past few months that the
language stabilized back down to a state where I can document it without the
documentation going out of date.

